# Ruptured achilles



## 40below (Jan 17, 2020)

At least I managed 26 days riding this season, but it ended with a ruptured achilles and ankle fracture.

Will be in a boot for 8 weeks with a long period of P.T.

But just curious if anyone has tips about returning to riding (other than the obvious PT).

Binding changes?

Has anyone had a re-rupture?


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Oh my! Did all that happen when you were riding? 

I went to the stiffest boots and bindings I could find when I was dealing with ankle issues. I didn't have anything that severe though.


----------



## 40below (Jan 17, 2020)

WigMar said:


> Oh my! Did all that happen when you were riding?


Yeah, it was a weird little accident. I was in a whiteout and coming to a stop on my toe-side when I hit about an 8" drop onto the piste where the board dug into some snow and got stuck while I was falling. So 200 lbs of twisty force on my ankle that somehow ruptured my achilles. I couldn't believe it. The broken bone in my ankle I get, because I felt it go crunch, but I don't get the achilles. I'm guessing the binding dug into my calf so hard that it pulled my achilles apart.

Thanks for the suggestion, I'll look for super stiff boots next year (if I'm even better by then) and maybe start with a less aggressive forward lean than I usually use for the bindings.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Sounds like an unusual freak accident. More supportive boots will help with preventing re-injury. Fortunately you have plenty of time to heal before next season.


----------



## Bspagear (Feb 22, 2021)

Had a very similar situation dropping down a steep cornice and hitting a bad patch of ice right when I thought I was in the clear. Flipped and landed right on the nose of my board which caused my ankle to bend inward. 

Thankfully mine was an ankle brace and painkillers situation, but I feel you. I’ll be buying tighter, more supportive boots next season and paying more attention to how I strap in for certain riding styles. I had left my bindings loose to do jumps earlier in the day, and didn’t think to ratchet them tighter for steeps.


----------

